

Former NASA Workers Struggle To Find Work A Year After Program's End - kschua
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/15/former-nasa-workers-strug_n_1674537.html

======
otoburb
The aftermath of the space race will serve as a cautionary tale against the
afterglow of SpaceX and other private space industry achievements.

Does anybody know if there are large demographic gaps between ex-NASA
employees referenced in the article and younger (presumably) employed or
graduating cohorts, or is it a largely fat inverted pyramid?

